# Furniture etc.To ship or not to ship?



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Retiring to the Philippines from the UK

is it better to bring one's own furniture and or white goods or buy locally? I should be entitled to $7000 duty-free importation.

Thanks.

Robert


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

hello Robt. welcome. If it were me i wouldnt bother. You can buy here.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

lefties43332 said:


> hello Robt. welcome. If it were me i wouldnt bother. You can buy here.


Agreed. Life is somewhat simpler here and most (including myself) find that we do not need as much stuff here as we did where we came from. When we came here we sold out most everything and shipped 4 Balikbayan boxes and brought 2 suitcases with us. We have purchased items of furniture and cabinetry as required and as time goes on.

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hi Robert

I will also be retiring to Philippines next year and will have to make the same decision. Shipping costs are not a problem for me as my company will pay that. Where did you find out about the $7000 duty free allowance?

Thanks
David


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

the furniture here can be cheap . Ive learned from filipinos. Bamboo all the way....its always cool to the touch. Even our cats choose it to lay on. I would NEVER own cloth or manmade type furniture here.....its too hot.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hurdels to get that duty free*



CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Retiring to the Philippines from the UK
> 
> ...


There will be several hurdles in order for you to get that coveted $7,000 duty-free and one of them is an permanent resident card or 13a Non-Quota Visa and then you'll need a special letter drafted also from the Philippine Consulate, there's so much missing that you will need to be on your toes before that box reaches shore in the Philippines. 

If you haven't applied for that Visa I'd have all that paperwork completed and your package ready to take to with you through Immigration, contact your nearest Philippine Consulate and get everything accomplished before entering this country, to deal with the mail system, if your missing valuable documents, so many....and horrible traffic would be beyond stressful.

Here's what the letter will look like:
http://www.philippineembassy-usa.org/uploads/pdfs/DutyFreeImportation.pdf

I agree with Lefties... the weather is very hot and humid and cloth type furniture will not work so well here, stuff will not last unless it's made out of steel or premium wood.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

NO - furniture, white goods, cats
YES - golf clubs, sports gear, tool box

Items considered "luxury" are expensive. I would also put in the BB box good coffee maker, bose music player, kitchen stuff


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*bamboo*



lefties43332 said:


> the furniture here can be cheap . Ive learned from filipinos. Bamboo all the way....its always cool to the touch. Even our cats choose it to lay on. I would NEVER own cloth or manmade type furniture here.....its too hot.


whats the durability , of bamboo furniture , indoors as well as outdoors ,
kept dry under a roofed porch . will insects attack it ?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> whats the durability , of bamboo furniture , indoors as well as outdoors ,
> kept dry under a roofed porch . will insects attack it ?


insects will attack if not treated. my father had bamboo chairs in usa 50 yrs,now grandkids have it. 60 yrs. old.


----------



## DadiangasTexan (Dec 5, 2015)

the only thing I would import would be a good bed. I've not found a luxury mattress place anywhere, yet. I did send my tools and BBQ pit in Balikbayan boxes though.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

DadiangasTexan said:


> the only thing I would import would be a good bed. I've not found a luxury mattress place anywhere, yet.


Uratex sells luxury mattresses.

Blue Uratex signs are usually posted on the front of furniture stores. We shopped around and the stores wanted full price plus 10k delivery to La Union for a Uratex. We called the factory directly, they told us the same mattress was 20% off and charged 
us only 1k for home delivery from Manila to La Union.

We placed the order using their website and received the mattress 2 weeks later. 

Uratex Premium Mattress


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

DadiangasTexan said:


> the only thing I would import would be a good bed. I've not found a luxury mattress place anywhere, yet. I did send my tools and BBQ pit in Balikbayan boxes though.


good mattresses are available here....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bamboo Furniture*



northwoods said:


> whats the durability , of bamboo furniture , indoors as well as outdoors ,
> kept dry under a roofed porch . will insects attack it ?


Keep it varnished (quality varnish not the cheap varnish) yearly or depends on where you keep it, it'll last a very long time, we have a set from 20 years ago and it's under the patio but in-laws had it outside at time, they need some minor repairs but if kept in the house it should last a very long time.

I've seen heavy duty wood constructed furniture also, and it's ergonomic, they run about 12,000 pesos as a set of love seat, one chair and one couch, come with pads.


----------



## BrotherJoseph (Jun 2, 2014)

*Simplify*

As we age, simple life becomes a great asset. Fortunately, I have sold all I own several times during life, and re-made a new life. The strangest waste I've yet seen is the American storage unit situation. There is generally junk stored, yet they pay $25 to $120 a month for years, then finally let it go, because the late payment fees are too much. How I wish I could understand the mindset. 

As it stands, I am growing in fearfulness year after year that I am possibly a normally savvy guy born to a planet of fools, idiots, weak-willed souls and actively devious creatures.

Oh, I'm sure there is another one somewhere who merely wants to relax and enjoy life, nothing special. But until that is found, I will just muddle through. I hope.

I once met a 93 year old gentleman who was so serene, so solid and content. I asked him how I could be like him, when I am 93. Here's his exact advice. "Simplify your life as much as possible, still being happy. Then, create a daily ritual that is ideal for you, and tweak it as you learn new preferences." 

He was so unstressed and peaceful that it was a real revelation, which I adopted. Perhaps it will awaken you to your next advancement.

If you don't savor each day, stop. Think. Have a deep conversation with your self. Then look for a woman who is as content as you. That is where I am at now.

The Philippines is the best place on earth. That much I do know.

Sorry for rambling.:clock:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tools and other steel objects*



DadiangasTexan said:


> the only thing I would import would be a good bed. I've not found a luxury mattress place anywhere, yet. I did send my tools and BBQ pit in Balikbayan boxes though.


I agree send your quality tools because the box weight is unlimited and also any quality steel knives, forks and spoons. 

A heavy duty steel BBQ grill can be manufactured here for much less then the overpriced imported BBQ junk sold in the stores, even if you prefer it to be a gas grill or have a side burner, smoker, it can be made your way, labor costs are cheap. :clap2:


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

BrotherJoseph said:


> As we age, simple life becomes a great asset. Here's his exact advice. "Simplify your life as much as possible, still being happy. Then, create a daily ritual that is ideal for you, and tweak it as you learn new preferences."


Truer words were never spoken. I adopted this principle about 1979 when after divorcing my 1st wife(she not only had to keep up with the Jones but had to surpass them). I learned that all the stuff was not real happiness and seems to just contribute to the stress levels.

Fred


----------



## redggie (Jan 15, 2016)

pakawala said:


> Uratex sells luxury mattresses.
> 
> Blue Uratex signs are usually posted on the front of furniture stores. We shopped around and the stores wanted full price plus 10k delivery to La Union for a Uratex. We called the factory directly, they told us the same mattress was 20% off and charged
> us only 1k for home delivery from Manila to La Union.
> ...



Wish I would have known this before paying 160k for a tempurpedic mattress in makati.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> A heavy duty steel BBQ grill can be manufactured here for much less then the overpriced imported BBQ junk sold in the stores, even if you prefer it to be a gas grill or have a side burner, smoker, it can be made your way, labor costs are cheap. :clap2:


Inexpensive stainless steel sheets are available virtually everywhere. You can get them made out of stainless steel at virtually any tricycle side car makers shop just show them a picture of a drawing of what you want.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality mattresses*



redggie said:


> Wish I would have known this before paying 160k for a tempurpedic mattress in makati.


Same here, it took us a long time to figure out what to buy, it was definitely the Uratex brand, actually most of the Philippine households have these, I found out later, just had no idea they were sold or manufactured in the Philippines, they also make pillows. We went through several of the locally made mattresses with the coils that poke in the ribs and the fake Uratex style mattresses that cave in after a couple weeks.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I chose NOT to ship furniture here because of time, weight and cost restraints and then upon arrival, I found that it is exactly as Lefties pointed out...good quality furniture is available here in the Philippines. I have even found many U.S. Brands available here such as Lazyboy recliners and sofas which are covered in leather and stay cool to the touch. I have two Lazyboy pieces that I purchased here in the Philippines nearly a year ago and they are Soooooooo comfortable! And I have a king-sized Broyhill Bedroom set made in the USA and shipped here from North Carolina. Both the Lazyboy and the Broyhill and the Thomasville furniture brands are all available from the same furniture outlet near the Mall of Asia in Metro Manila.

This furniture outlet delivers to anywhere in the Philippines, local, provincial or even to other islands.

I have also seen Broadhurst furniture as well as Lane...all shipped from the US and NOT cheap Chinese knock-offs!

If it were me. I would only ship the absolute essentials and then buy here...so much less hassle...


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*US Furniture Outlets*



Cebu Citizen said:


> ..... Both the Lazyboy and the Broyhill and the Thomasville furniture brands are all available from the same furniture outlet near the Mall of Asia in Metro Manila. This furniture outlet delivers to anywhere in the Philippines, local, provincial or even to other islands. I have also seen Broadhurst furniture as well as Lane.......


Cebu Citizen, Could you share the names of those furniture outlets please so that we can check if they are online and have a look at their products? We're particularly interested in locating some recliners or a decent sofa. If it's against forum rules to name specific shops then perhaps you could send me a PM. Many thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Leather recliners*



mabrouk said:


> Cebu Citizen, Could you share the names of those furniture outlets please so that we can check if they are online and have a look at their products? We're particularly interested in locating some recliners or a decent sofa. If it's against forum rules to name specific shops then perhaps you could send me a PM. Many thanks.


It's hard to find large leather recliners, it sure sounds nice, most of the Japan surplus spots in our area don't sell much, I really need a good computer chair but so far haven't found one, there was one for sale a couple years back but the bottom rollers were replaced with cheap ones and they wanted 3,000 pesos.


----------



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

There are many decent furniture makers in the P.I., I think it is better to buy locally, most houses are built to different standards, so your furniture might not work out as you expect. In Philippine's it is important to have a big dining table, expect a lot of company.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

hogrider said:


> Hi Robert
> 
> I will also be retiring to Philippines next year and will have to make the same decision. Shipping costs are not a problem for me as my company will pay that. Where did you find out about the $7000 duty free allowance?
> 
> ...


It's on the SRRV site somewhere. Advantages of SRRV or something like that


----------



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

Always remembering, your value and the value customs could claim, may differ. I have spoke with some Filipino's that have lived in the USA, they returned home after many years, they have all told me, only bring items that you really want to keep, picture's, heirlooms, ect. Depending on where your moving from, electricity in the P.I. is mostly 220v's.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

The time it takes to sell your furniture in the UK and buy new stuff in the Philippines plus the likely financial loss, can't be discounted though, right?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*SRRV-Exemption from Customs Duties & Taxes on Household Goods up to $7K*



CoachWalker said:


> Hello everyone, Retiring to the Philippines from the UK is it better to bring one's own furniture and or white goods or buy locally? I should be entitled to $7000 duty-free importation. Thanks. Robert





CoachWalker said:


> The time it takes to sell your furniture in the UK and buy new stuff in the Philippines plus the likely financial loss, can't be discounted though, right?





mabrouk said:


> .......... my advice would be to give careful consideration as to what you should and should not bring. If the majority of posts on this forum are anything to go by, you are not alone in wanting to bring your white goods with you. There is no right or wrong here; it’s up to the individual.
> 
> Having moved around extensively over the past 15 years, my wife and I initially used to pack up ‘lock, stock and barrel’ so to speak, taking everything with us. By the time we moved here, our views had changed considerably and we had reduced our packing to a few suitcases and a couple of small balikbayan boxes. In our experience, the benefits of selling off as much as we could, then using the money from the sell off and the money saved from shipping and insurance costs to buy new items here, far outweighed the benefits of holding on to our old white goods and shipping them half way around the world.
> 
> ...



Robert, you're receiving loads of great advice on here and I agree with the majority i.e. it's not worth bringing furniture and white goods to the Philippines. If you're particularly attached to something or other, be that tools or kitchen items etc., then send them over. The bottom line is that it's up to you. I posted a thread a while back on much the same subject. I’ve re-posted it above for your easy reference. I believe that post and other members' subsequent comments covers most of what needs to be said on the subject.

With regard to SRRV holders being exempt from Custom Duties & Taxes for the importation of household goods up to US$7,000, good luck with that. I can assure you that it's not all plain sailing and requires a fair bit of planning and organisation. Just bear in mind the following considerations/ requirements if you go down the $7K exemption route: 
•	It does not last forever, only 90 days from the date of issue of your SRRV
•	From the time you apply for your SRRV, it can take months before it's issued. Not knowing precisely when your SRRV will be issued makes it a tad difficult to plan ahead with regard to packing and shipping etc in order to fall within the qualifying period
•	The exemption can only be used once, not in ‘bits & bobs’
•	The PRA state that the BI will require a TIN number. (They may be wrong on this i.e., some say that you need a TIN to apply for a driving licence, but you don't.)
•	Duly notarised ‘Affidavit of Ownership'
•	Bill of Lading from local broker
•	Household goods descriptive inventory/ packing list from a foreign broker
•	Broker from Philippines to deal with Customs

So, in addition to all the hassle and potential risk described in my other post above, the Philippine Authorities haven't really made it easy to avail of that $7,000 duty free importation 'entitlement'. I don’t mind some red tape and form filling etc., but on balance, I found this so-called 'perk' wasn’t for me. Can it be done? Absolutely yes. Could you end up saving a few bucks by bringing your own furniture and white goods? Most likely yes. Is it worth it? Well, there’s enough information on this forum to enable you to make your own decision about that; ultimately, only time will tell. Despite all the bureaucracy, it’s still more fun in the Philippines.  Happy days!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

mabrouk said:


> Robert, you're receiving loads of great advice on here and I agree with the majority i.e. it's not worth bringing furniture and white goods to the Philippines. If you're particularly attached to something or other, be that tools or kitchen items etc., then send them over. The bottom line is that it's up to you. I posted a thread a while back on much the same subject. I’ve re-posted it above for your easy reference. I believe that post and other members' subsequent comments covers most of what needs to be said on the subject.
> 
> With regard to SRRV holders being exempt from Custom Duties & Taxes for the importation of household goods up to US$7,000, good luck with that. I can assure you that it's not all plain sailing and requires a fair bit of planning and organisation. Just bear in mind the following considerations/ requirements if you go down the $7K exemption route:
> •	It does not last forever, only 90 days from the date of issue of your SRRV
> ...


Good post Mabrouk. As you say there are many factors to be considered so there is no one right answer that suits everybody.
In my case, my company will pay my relocation expenses so no costs involved there.
Additionally, trying to sell household furniture, white goods here in Dubai is a real PITA. You spend an awful lot of time and effort advertising and meeting potential buyers only to be offered peanuts. I'd rather ship it than give it away here!
Electrical items - no problem with voltage as its same as Dubai, UK, Europe etc. There is a small problem re the supply frequency which is 60Hz rather than 50Hz, which will have an impact on motors, compressors etc, so Aircon units, washing machine, refrigerator etc needs to be carefully considered.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

THe other problem you run into if you decide later to Leave and have all that furniture, etc. I chatted with a guy last yr who finally gave up, but could not find a moving company Outbound to get some really nice large stuff back to the U.S. There has to be some, since embassy, etc employees move every year, but he could not tap into the resources there for whatever reason. Just something to keep in mind if you have family heirloom furnishings, etc.


----------

